# Why Halibel will be Espada #7



## Red Viking (Sep 10, 2007)

She's #7 because everyone's assuming she's in the top three because she's female, thus is awesomer then everyone else.

And yes, I am well aware that awesomer isn't a word.  So nah!

Seriously though, nearly everyone is saying that Halibel is in the top three like it was fact when we don't have any solid proof yet.  It's true Kubo loves his strong women, but still.


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2007)

Halibel talked down to Nnoi at the table scene. She will be within the top 3.


----------



## The Transporter (Sep 10, 2007)

The reason why people think Halibel is in the top three is because she didn't even flinch at fully released Grimmjaw.


----------



## Seon (Sep 10, 2007)

someone's gonna bring up a boob joke some time now...


anyways i think she is the #7 too, only because she was telling her subbordinates its ok to be afraid...not something a #3 to me would say...


----------



## Trias (Sep 10, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Halibel talked down to Nnoi at the table scene. She will be within the top 3.



 Come on, that proves nothing. I think Halibel is in top 3 as well, but that really does not mean anything.

 Yammy trashtalks to Grimmjow, Grimmjow trashtalks to Ulqy, Noitora trash talks to Ulqy as well, Halibel talks Noi down, Noi trashtalks to Halibel, Grimmjow trashtalks to Tousen, Wonderwyce can't talk, Stark trashtalks to the everyone and shuts them up.

 None other than Stark actually had any effect, actually. Grimmjow did not care about Yammy, Ulqy did not care about Grimmjow and Noi, Noi did not care about Halibel, Halibel did not care about him either, who cares about Wonderwyce,... um anyways.

 So, trashtalking and talking down is not really an indicator, imho..


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2007)

Trias said:


> Come on, that proves nothing. I think Halibel is in top 3 as well, but that really does not mean anything.



I don't see why Halibel, being a 7th rank, would talk back to Nnoitra, who is a 5th rank. I saw that scene as showing Halibel being superior to Nnoitra. It's simple as that.


----------



## Trias (Sep 10, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> I don't see why Halibel, being a 7th rank, would talk back to Nnoitra, who is a 5th rank. I saw that scene as showing Halibel being superior to Nnoitra. It's simple as that.



 ...I don't see why Noitora, being a 5th rank, would talk back to Halibel, who is in top 3. 

 He openly accused her of being a coward.

 Why?

 Because he's a trashtalker, and likes messing with people. 

 As simple as that. It indicates nothing about powers. Halibel may be top 3, but Noitora was the one who talked trash more in that scene..


----------



## Antenox (Sep 10, 2007)

IMO, Old Man is #1, Halibel is #2, Stark is #3, and black dude with the bony mohawk is #7.

It just fits the shonen template. The slimmer and prettier you are, the stronger you are, unless you're an ancient old man.


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2007)

Trias said:


> ...I don't see why Noitora, being a 5th rank, would talk back to Halibel, who is in top 3.
> 
> He openly accused her of being a coward.
> 
> ...



Nnoi talked back to Ulquiorra, it's his personality. But notice the unsettledness in his speech and Halibel's reaction to him talking back... that says plenty.


----------



## Trias (Sep 10, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Nnoi talked back to Ulquiorra, it's his personality. But notice the unsettledness in his speech and Halibel's reaction to him talking back... that says plenty.



 And Halibel's personality, which is serene and calm, quites fits to not reacting to such a trash-talking idiot, imho?

  Come on Yanniv, those are just speculations, only that say plenty..


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 10, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Nnoi talked back to Ulquiorra, it's his personality. But notice the unsettledness in his speech and Halibel's reaction to him talking back... that says plenty.


I agree. When you stand on top of the Espada there is no point to ever talking back to a mere 5, especialy when he does not want to listen to a kind word of wisdom.

And btw Nell hentai is out lol


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 10, 2007)

Yamato said:


> And btw Nell hentai is out lol



lol           .


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

Yamato said:


> I agree. When you stand on top of the Espada there is no point to ever talking back to a mere 5, especialy when he does not want to listen to a kind word of wisdom.
> 
> And btw Nell hentai is out lol


crap that was fast


----------



## Solar Bankai (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree that Halibel will be 7th Espada.

1. She has done too little to currently justify being in the top three.

2. She has also done too much to be in the top three (in other words, she has shown up too much.  The best dont do that)

3. There is no way in hell that Yoruichi, Soifon or even a team of both could fight the 3rd Espada, never mind the 2nd or 1st.  They are both rather weak in comparison to other higher tiers, to be honest.

4. Every person who has been hyped has been shot down.  Ulquiorra was hyped, he is 4th.  Noi was hyped, he is 5th.  Halibel is currently hyped and will likely be 7th.  Stark also recieves unreasonable hype despite the little he has done, and will probably be 3rd.  Its the old man and black dude who are the top dogs.


----------



## Antenox (Sep 10, 2007)

solar_bankai said:


> I agree that Halibel will be 7th Espada.
> 
> 1. She has done too little to currently justify being in the top three.
> 
> ...


1. And the others have?
2. True, if you must fit in with stereotype. 
3. Why would Yoruichi and Soifon be the ones to fight her?
4. Meh.

The black guy is too big to be that strong. Like I said, the slimmer and prettier you are, the more likely you are to be one of the strongest. Unless you're the old man.

I can see Halibel and Stark being #2 and #3, respectively.


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2007)

Trias said:


> And Halibel's personality, which is serene and calm, quites fits to not reacting to such a trash-talking idiot, imho?
> 
> Come on Yanniv, those are just speculations, only that say plenty..



Well, it is my opinion. I'm telling you what I think after all...

She didn't need words. She just gave him a cold stare and a "who the fuck do you think I am" look after Nnoi asked if she was scared.


----------



## Sura (Sep 10, 2007)

Explaining to brainless weaklings that they're trashtalking,is meaningless.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2007)

Trias said:


> Come on, that proves nothing. I think Halibel is in top 3 as well, but that really does not mean anything.
> 
> Yammy trashtalks to Grimmjow, Grimmjow trashtalks to Ulqy, Noitora trash talks to Ulqy as well, Halibel talks Noi down, Noi trashtalks to Halibel, Grimmjow trashtalks to Tousen, Wonderwyce can't talk, Stark trashtalks to the everyone and shuts them up.
> 
> ...



 thats a brilliant quote and I think that she is top 3 aswell


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to say it.  No holding back.

People that claim that she has to be #7 so that Yoruichi and/or Soi Fong can fight her...You are fucking retards.

All of these dream battles are hypothetical's.  There is no guarantee that Soul Society will even show up during the Winter War.  Maybe there won't be a Winter War.  Hell...there isn't even a guarantee that the series won't end during this arc.  Maybe Kubo will hang it up because he is tired of the bitching?

If Halibel was lowly #7, then I would stop reading this shit.  That would be too many upsetting events in a row.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it's the exact opposite.

If Halibel is #3, then Yoroichi and/or Soifon fighting her would be perfect.

- Yoroichi has yet to even reveal her sealed Zanpakuto, yet people call her weak, despite the fact that she can own a sealed arrancar with her bare fists. This makes no sense.
- Soifon has a hax Shikai, and who knows what for Bankai.
- Halibel #3, Ulquiorra #4, and Noitora #5 would fit perfectly against Soifon, Byakuya, and Kenpachi. I know fanboys are gonna hate me for saying this, but Soifon IS a top tier captain, higher than Byakuya and Kenpachi.

This is all assuming the captains actually take part in the Winter War, or if there even is one at all.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 10, 2007)

Halibel will be #7 because Nelliel will be in the top 5 and there is only room for one female in the top 5.

Also, Halibel has a lot of subordinates, which fits the lower Espada more than the upper Espada.


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 10, 2007)

@FiveDarra 

I agree with everything you said except
Soifon > Byakuya???


----------



## The Transporter (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I mean, seriously. She's staring at the Ichigo/Grimmjaw fight, her subordinates are pissing their pants, and she's all "Oh hey don't worry about it guys that's just your primal fear kicking in it's all good and it's natural"

While not showing any sign of fear.

At all

Period.

That's not the reaction that people typically have when facing someone of a superior amount of power.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2007)

Marsala said:


> Halibel will be #7 because Nelliel will be in the top 5 and there is only room for one female in the top 5.
> 
> Also, Halibel has a lot of subordinates, which fits the lower Espada more than the upper Espada.


I won't even bother responding to the Nell crack.  We both know that you were joking there.  

The subordinate thing...Grimmjow had more subordinates than her...didn't he?  And that's 'pure' speculation.  The big dude and the old man...we don't know how many subordinates that they have.  Yami appears to have zero subordinates.  That loser that Rukia fucking killed...he didn't seem to have any subordinates.

I need something better to convince me.

The thread is, "Why Halibel will be Espada #7."  I can only think of one reason.  Kubo wants to be a dick.  He finds pleasure in seeing his fans disappointed and heartbroken.  That's the only possible explanation that I can think of.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 10, 2007)

The Old Man needs to be number 7. No one sane wants to see that ugly piece of shit be number 1, 2, or 3. Hell, I'd rather Yammy be 1.


----------



## James (Sep 10, 2007)

The only reason that Halibel could be number 7 is if he's deliberately trying to make her look like she's in the top 3 just to fool everyone that either L.N. or Gramps isn't as important as they actually are or something. Something similar to Ulquiorra's rank happening again I think, virtually no one expected him to be as low as 4...or Noi as low as 5. 

Tite likes fucking around with people's estimates and surprising them


----------



## Adonis (Sep 10, 2007)

It's just that when I see the Old Espada, I think, "Kubo's gonna lob Chad a softball and let him beat the shit out of him." That notion fits perfectly with him being number seven.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not suggesting that Bleach is a popularity contest, but the old man should be #7.  His character design is lame and he will never have any fans.  There will never be an old man espada fc.  There won't be old man espada fan girls.  People won't focus fanfiction around him.  In other words, his fanbase will be non-existant.  People have been creaming their shorts over Halibel for 6 months.  She should probably be #1, but most people will be satisfied with a top 3 ranking.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like her to be #3...originally I was hoping for her to be #4 but Ulquiorra took that one so then it switched to #5...and then Nnoitra took that.

I'd like her to be #3, but then I see "The Ulquiorra Issue" all over again and thinking, hoping and wanting Ulquiorra to be #1 and he's #4. If Halibel was #7 I'd be pretty damn disappointed...but I'd expect that from Kubo after the stunt with Nnoitra being a mere #5 Espada.

The _only_ thing _*worse*_ than Halibel as #7 would be Stark as #7 and Grandpa as #1!!!!


----------



## Adonis (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not even a Stark fan but if he's not top 3 I'll burn the manga with fire.


----------



## Szayel Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

WHY Old Fart will be Espada #7 cuz he's nothing more than an arrogant shithead. Didn't you realize that all arrogant arrancars are weak? Isn't D-Roy and Luppi enough to confirm this? Just because we dont know anything about him doesn't mean hes strong, we have alot more information about Grimmjaw than Yammy, and hes a #6, so this thread fail


----------



## Lainex9 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yamato said:


> And btw Nell hentai is out lol



where? what website? can you pm me, please!


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 10, 2007)

Yamato said:


> I agree. When you stand on top of the Espada there is no point to ever talking back to a mere 5, especialy when he does not want to listen to a kind word of wisdom.
> 
> And btw Nell hentai is out lol



That was the most random tangent ever.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I'm not suggesting that Bleach is a popularity contest, but the old man should be #7.  His character design is lame and he will never have any fans.  *There will never be an old man espada fc.*  There won't be old man espada fan girls.  People won't focus fanfiction around him.  In other words, his fanbase will be non-existant.  People have been creaming their shorts over Halibel for 6 months.  She should probably be #1, but most people will be satisfied with a top 3 ranking.



, i might just make that FC.

that dude looks kick ass and he's blind in 1 eye, how is that not awesome?


----------



## Szayel Uchiha (Sep 10, 2007)

HOWCOME MY POSTS ARE ALWAYS IGNORED:bitch


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 11, 2007)

Old Man will be #7. Halibel will be in the top #3. Its pretty obvious no, and tons of people already stated the reasons why above.


----------



## nanallday (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't read any of the previous posts so if someone else said this too bad I'm claiming it:

Old man is #1 because Old man Espada is going to fight Old Man Shinigami because that is fucking hardcore.

In fact, that is so hardcore that I'm making a thread about it.


----------



## Xion (Sep 11, 2007)

solar_bankai said:


> Soifon/Yoruichi are, as a result, reasonable choices for opponents against Halibel, and guess what?  We can work out their strengths!  And there is no way that Soifon or Yoruichi could ever defeat 3rd Espada, not even together.  All fanboys/fangirls of Yoruichi, stop ignoring the fact that she admitted she cant beat Byakuya.  That shouldnt even be an argument anymore.  Byakuya > Yoruichi > Shikai Soifon.  Two Byakuya's couldnt defeat Ulquiorra, let alone someone stronger.



Yes, because the both of them (non-Vaizardized) can easily beat an Espada at least a rank above Ulquiorra. I mean Ulquiorra only beat down Ichigo's Vaizard bankai attack without releasing, so I am sure that a higher-ranked Espada will have more problems with two mediocre (only strength-wise) characters.[/SARCASM]

Let us not forget Yami's Cero aimed at Yoruichi which Urahara had to block, and the Ulquiorra batted away his attack like it was nothing.

Don't make Halibel weak (unless she is 7th).  She is likely in the top three and we all know that Espada power grows logarithmically.  I mean Yoruichi doesn't  even have a zanpakutou, right?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 11, 2007)

Her titz are primera level, so you're wrong.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2007)

People who accuse Soi Fon of being weak are worse tards than any tards.



II Xion II said:


> Yes, because the both of them (non-Vaizardized) can easily beat an Espada at least a rank above Ulquiorra. I mean Ulquiorra only beat down Ichigo's Vaizard bankai attack without releasing, so I am sure that a higher-ranked Espada will have more problems with two mediocre (only strength-wise) characters.[/SARCASM]
> 
> Let us not forget Yami's Cero aimed at Yoruichi which Urahara had to block, and the Ulquiorra batted away his attack like it was nothing.
> 
> Don't make Halibel weak (unless she is 7th).  She is likely in the top three and we all know that Espada power grows logarithmically.  I mean Yoruichi doesn't  even have a zanpakutou, right?



 Pff, Ulquiorra got pushed 100 meters by only one KGT of Vaizard Ichigo, and used all his unreleased power to stop it. If Ichigo had more time to press on, Ulqy would get crushed, just like Byakuya got against Shirosaki.

 Ulquiorra may have deflected an attack that Pre-SS Ichigo could deflect as well, good for him.

 Yoruichi does a Zanpakauto, it was seen in a Flashback with Urahara. It may be here or not here, but it's still likely that it is here somewhere.

 Yoruichi (and Soi Fon, to a degree) also showed that in theory they can nullify any attack, and both have enough speed to totally pin Aizen down. Not to mention Soi Fon's shikai means unavoidable DEATH if you hit (not bleed or hurt, just hit) twice, no matter you get cut or NOT. Hierro pretty much means nothing here. And she has yet to reveal her bankai.

 Soi Fon has one of the most HAX shikai ever, rivalled only by Aizen and Mayuri. Soi Fon or Yoruichi has enough power to challenge number 3 by themselves, and both of them can practically own the third espada in seconds. 

 So please cease with this stuff..


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 11, 2007)

Trias said:


> Yoruichi (and Soi Fon, to a degree) also showed that in theory they can nullify any attack, and both have enough speed to totally pin Aizen down. Not to mention Soi Fon's shikai means unavoidable DEATH if you hit (not bleed or hurt, just hit) twice, no matter you get cut or NOT. Hierro pretty much means nothing here. And she has yet to reveal her bankai.
> 
> Soi Fon has one of the most HAX shikai ever, rivalled only by Aizen and Mayuri. Soi Fon or Yoruichi has enough power to challenge number 3 by themselves, and both of them can practically own the third espada in seconds.
> 
> So please cease with this stuff..



You do realize that, even though she can kill an opponent in two hits, she never actually will due to plot mechanics, right?  Same as how Krillin's Distructo Disc was a killing technique yet never hit anything.


----------



## Trias (Sep 11, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> You do realize that, even though she can kill an opponent in two hits, she never actually will due to plot mechanics, right?  Same as how Krillin's Distructo Disc was a killing technique yet never hit anything.



 That's bullshit, sorry. I've always hated this whole "this is shonen rule lolz" stuff anyways. In a deathmatch, yes, she will kill..


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 11, 2007)

Trias said:


> That's bullshit, sorry. I've always hated this whole "this is shonen rule lolz" stuff anyways. In a deathmatch, yes, she will kill..



Dude, it may be bullshit and defies logic, but until the plot dictates she kills an opponent, she won't be able to hit the same place twice.


----------



## LipLipDK (Sep 11, 2007)

What chapter is the espada tabel scene?


----------



## methidos (Sep 11, 2007)

Everyone thought ulq and noit would be better ranked... haven't they learned their lesson yet?


----------



## kakashi:D (Apr 13, 2008)

she is sooo in the top three


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

kakashi:D said:


> she is sooo in the top three



I think you'll get yourself ban for digging up all those threads for no reason you might be right with that


----------



## Kri (Apr 13, 2008)

**


----------

